# Neuer Monitor: FullHD oder WQHD? 60hz oder 144hz? Bis 300€



## Madfurion (8. August 2015)

*Neuer Monitor: FullHD oder WQHD? 60hz oder 144hz? Bis 300€*

Hallo zusammen,

Wie der Titel sagt bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor für meinen PC.

1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?

--> 300€, maximal 350€ sollte es Preisschwankungen geben

2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?

--> spiele zur Zeit entweder auf meinem TV oder auf dem 100€ Monitor meiner Freundin, beide in FHD

3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)

--> Besitze eine R290. Spiele entweder in 1080p oder 1440p via downsampling, je nach dem. 

4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?

--> 70% Gaming und 30% Office. Filme würde ich gar nicht schauen da mein TV im Raum ist.

5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?

--> sollte nicht größer als 25 Zoll sein. IPS oder TN ist mir erst mal egal. Sitze immer direkt vor dem PC und Filme schau ich auf dem TV. 

Meine größte Frage ist, ob ich mir einen FHD Monitor mit 144hz kaufen soll da meine Graka das am besten mitmacht und ich ja 1440p über VDSR einstellen kann?
 oder ob ich in dem Preisrahmen einen nativen 1440p Monitor mit 60hz kaufen soll?

Im Moment spiele ich vor allem TW3 und HotS, werde mir aber auch das neue Battlefront besorgen. 
Im Office Betrieb finde ich auf einem 22" Monitor die 1440p etwas störend da die Menüs sehr klein sind.

Zusammengefasst: 
Full HD und 144hz mit TN Panel (und VDSR)
 oder 1440p, 60hz und IPS?

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Hilfe, Monitore sind nicht so meine Stärke -.-


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (8. August 2015)

*AW: Neuer Monitor: FullHD oder WQHD? 60hz oder 144hz? Bis 300€*

LG Electronics 24GM77-B für 144 hz oder Dell Ultrasharp 2515H für WQHD.

Ich persönlich würde 144 Hz nehmen. Du schreibst auch du spielst entweder 1080p oder 1440p. Auf was achtest du da genau? Wenn du native 1440p hast, kannst du nicht mehr auf 1080p zocken ohne schrecklich verwaschenem Bild. 

Wenn du viel Shooter und Rennspiele zockst nimm 144HZ und bei anderen langsameren Games  nimm den Dell


----------



## Erok (8. August 2015)

*AW: Neuer Monitor: FullHD oder WQHD? 60hz oder 144hz? Bis 300€*

Guten Morgen 

Vielleicht wäre ja dieser Kandidat was für Dich : https://geizhals.de/lg-electronics-29um67-p-a1223769.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Ist ein 21:9 Cinema-Format-Monitor mit der Auflösung 2560 x 1080 und unterstützt AMD FreeSync

Er hat ein sehr gutes IPS-Panel und kommt mit 75 Hz daher.

Dank FreeSync und Deiner AMD-Karte hast Du dann keinerlei Schlieren etc im Bild.

Durch das breitere Format, siehst Du links und rechts doch deutlich mehr, als bei einem Full HD-Monitor, und die meisten Spiele unterstützen auch dieses Format. Zusätzlich kann man sich kostenlose Software im Netz runter laden, um widerspenstige Games auf das 21:9 Bildformat zu bändigen 

Es ist zwar ein 29 Zoll-Monitor, kommt aber einem 24-Zoll-Monitor ungefähr gleich, der eben etwas breiter ist 

Kann ihn Dir nur empfehlen, da es ein wirklich toller Monitor ist  Und wer einmal mit FreeSync oder G-Sync gespielt hat, will es nie wieder missen. Es sind die besten Erfindungen in den letzten 10 Jahren 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Madfurion (8. August 2015)

*AW: Neuer Monitor: FullHD oder WQHD? 60hz oder 144hz? Bis 300€*

also witcher 3 spiele ich zB in Full HD, GTA V über VDSR auf WQHD, ältere und nicht so anspruchsvolle Spiele sogar in 4k.

Ich denke ich tendiere doch zu Full HD und 144hz. Höhere Auflösung kann ich ja per software einstellen und schnelle Spiele werde ich sicherlich auch spielen. Welche Monitore sind da denn bis zu 300-350€ zu empfehlen?

@Erok der sieht schon gut aus aber ist leider zu groß für den Platz den ich habe


----------



## JoM79 (8. August 2015)

*AW: Neuer Monitor: FullHD oder WQHD? 60hz oder 144hz? Bis 300€*

Wenn du 144Hz haben willst, würde ich den LG 24GM77 nicht mehr kaufen.
Der ist kaum noch verfügbar und wenn dann kostet er 350€.
Für ein bisschen mehr gibt es dann schon den BenQ XL2430T und der ist noch mal nen Stück besser als der LG.
Würde da dann eher zum AOC G2460P(nicht flimmerfrei), BenQ XL2411Z hohe Grundhelligkeit) oder Asus VG248QE(hohe Grundhelligkeit, nicht flimmerfrei) greifen


----------



## Madfurion (11. August 2015)

*AW: Neuer Monitor: FullHD oder WQHD? 60hz oder 144hz? Bis 300€*

So habe mir den LG24GM77 bestellt. Für 350€ wäre er mir auch zu teuer gewesen aber bei computeruniverse gab es den für 285€. 

Jetzt mal schauen wie das Gerät für den Preis aussieht, hat mich etwas gewundert aber bei dem Preis konnte ich auch nicht nein sagen


----------

